# Nature Throid



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I switched from Armour to Nature Throid for three days and can not believe how strong it was. I have read that alot of people have to go up in dosage on Nature Throid but I don't see how. It was so strong I am going back to Armour!!!! I went from 3 grains (180mg) Armour to 3 grains (195mg) Nature Throid. Supose to be equivalent.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I wanted to increase my Armour by 15mg because my FT3 was on the low end. Well the doc called in Nature Throid cause it comes in 195mg pills. I figured I would try it since it is really cheap. That didn't work out so well LOL. So I take 180mg Armour and she agreed to add 15mg pill to that.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

My pharmacy tried to do this on my second dose when the dr tried to raise me to 85. I demanded to stay on Armour since my body was just adjusting to a new medication I didn't want to switch around. They aren't made the same way.


----------

